# [Sep 9, 2011] Backwoods Pondfest! (Peru NY)



## SmilinSteph (Aug 27, 2011)

Backwoods is a little annual festival that is held every year in my home town of Peru, NY. The festival is usually always the second weekend of September and lasts Friday and Saturday into Sunday. It's great little festival with many live bands performing, and of course an awesome crowd! If anyone is in NY or VT, head over it! Sept. 9th, 10th, and 11th.


----------

